# Help making this corner



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey Guys!

I'm new to this site and a fairly new wood worker. This is my first post. I apologize if it's not in the right forum. I've been trying to figure out how to make this rounded corner for a few days to no avail. Maybe it's a certain tool, router bit or technique I don't poses? Maybe all three lol?

My best guess… lets assume this is 5/4 stock, it looks like this was glued together and then re-sawn down to 1/4" with about a 1 1/4" inside radius and maybe a 1/2" round over across the dovetails/joint (depth). It looks like the 1/2" round over (starting at the corner, moving in the height and width direction) tappers away from the edge until it meets the 1/4" thick section about 2" away.

Maybe this is done by hand? Any help or insight is GREATLY appreciated, Thank you in advance!

Steve!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

1 1/4" forsner bit to make the inside corner cut the just straight line cuts to it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, because it's dovetailed you can put it
together dry with the band saw blade inside
and cut the shape, take it apart and carve,
scrape and sand it to the finished shape
before gluing it together. If you're meticulous
before the glue-up the inside corners should 
only require a little work after.

If it was made by a professional they probably
did a lot of the inside work with an oscillating
spindle sander.


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for your reply diverlloyd. I forgot to mention what I've tried so far…

Steps in order after dove tails are glued and dried,


1/2" round over bit across all 3 edges 
1 1/4" forstner bit for inside corner
re saw the panels down to 1/4" to meet the inside corner
track saw to make that 1/16" flat face before the round over starts (see picture)

When I do this I get a big flat spot where I want it rounded over. (see sketchup pics)

I also noticed, in the "REAL" picture there is a 1 1/4" radius on the outside flat surfaces (see sketchup pis). When I do it (as described above) I get a 90 degree corner on the outside flat surfaces (again obvious because I'm following a 90 degree corner with the bit) If I try and cut those radii first, obviously it doesn't work.

Maybe I add the step of drawing the 1 1/4" quarter circle on both flat surfaces and use a rasp to round over to the line by hand? If so I've got some skill building to do to match the perfect clean tappered round over in the picture lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## Fthis (Feb 11, 2018)

No offense but it looks like you're way too dependent on power tools. Finess and shaping comes from your hands. It's called craftsmanship and is also what actual woodworking is.


----------



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks Loren and Whiteshoecovers. Not having a problem with the inside corner. Just that outside one. Nice work by the way!

Steve


----------



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

I agree Fthis. Hints why I'm asking the craftsmen here. No offense taken, and this still doesn't answer the "HOW" part of my question.

I think I'm beginning to see that this is going to be done by hand, and so begins my journey…


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

djembefola,

Don't let the naysayers fool you: you're hear to ask questions, get recommendations, and learn. Good on you for that and for trying something new that would challenge your current skill set!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me if it was dubbed off
to a flat close to the line with a hand-held 
belt sander, then faceting with rasps and files
to control the symmetry on all the corners.

After they're all faceted equally, file off the
corners and start sanding.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

> It wouldn t surprise me if it was dubbed off
> to a flat close to the line with a hand-held
> belt sander, then faceting with rasps and files
> to control the symmetry on all the corners.
> ...


 I second this for the outside corner/edge


----------



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the encouragement Dustin. That's one hell of a funny quote!


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

What Loren said. Not becasue I really have enough experience to have an opinion, but becasue I saw his post of that bath vanity he made.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I also agree with Loren, mostly because I cheated and looked it up.


----------



## AxkMan (Jan 20, 2018)

Those type of dovetails are difficult. They are very thin at parts and will break off. Usually you would take a coping saw or even dovetail saw to cut those out. Match to the other piece by tracing and cut out the other. Then join accurately and sand the rounds. Wider dovetails would be a lot easier…


----------



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Woodknack - where did you "look this up"? I'd love a link as I wasn't sure what to call this style of corner in order to look it up myself. 
to a flat close to the line" mean? Any chance there are some videos of this being done that you know of?

Thanks to all of the rest of you. On my way to learning more and hopefully getting it right one of these times. Take Care.

Steve


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

In a nutshell he adds pieces to the inside then shapes them with rasps and files, then cuts the dovetails, then shapes the outside. I dig it.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2012/04/30/curvy-cabinet-bending-dovetails-in-butternut
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2011/02/14/bending-dovetails


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Another way to do the rounded inside corners would be to make a cove out of the matching wood. This can be done quite easily on the TS, and Rockler has a jig for making coves. But it's not hard to make your own jig. You control the radius by how much you raise the blade, and by the angle at which you approach the blade (the jig is set at an angle to the blade). Won't describe it here, but it's a pretty well known technique.


----------



## djembefola727 (Mar 27, 2018)

Woodknack - A special thank you for sending those links! I actually found the original picture in an online search with no idea how to find more info on it. How did you come to find it? Thanks again.

Runswithscissors - Hadn't thought about the cove thing, I'm familiar with the process though (used to make our own crown moldings once in a while when I worked in a cabinet shop). Good idea.

Thanks again for all your ideas. I think I have everything I need to move forward. Until my next question…

Steve


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You're welcome. I Google searched the images, it's a nifty trick when it works to track down the source. I'm not big into dovetails but I'd like to try it sometime.


----------

